# 2005 Kings Draft Thread



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The draft is 100 days away, and with the NCAA Tournament going on I figured it would be a good time to start a thread for the Draft.

We will be choosing anywhere from 22 to 25. Who would be a good fit?

Here are a few mock drafts:

http://www.nbadraft.net/index.asp
http://www.draftcity.com/mock.php?y=2005


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Ronny Turiaf reminds me so much of Skinner its not even funny. But I wouldnt mind him as a King gives us some interior toughness and some additional fire power.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Ive been keeping a running tally of my draft hopes in my sig for a while now, right now Im high on

Mardy Collins- not sure if he'll declare, would be very solid at back up pg right off the bat, especially with Bobby Jackson's question mark status, big enough to see over the top of smaller defenders, a la Doug Christie

Jawad Williams- gritty defender and rebounder, a super role player type, athletic, underacheiving

Wayne Simien- Carlos Boozer waiting to happen, injury problems

Julius Hodge- very versatile, another player who could play backup point, I like him, but I dont know if he's good for the Kings, we already have an ultra-skinny backup guard

Channing Frye- tall and skilled, but a little soft, can play 4/5

Aaron Miles- can run an offense and has drastically improved his shooting, maybe more of a second round pick

David Lee- athletic and a great passer

Charlie Villanueva- some mocks have him as a lottery pick, other have him falling, probably the best we can hope for in the first round

Jarret Jack- for some reason NBADraft has him falling way down the first, would be a real coup for the Kings if he fell to us, but I doubt it


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Ive been keeping a running tally of my draft hopes in my sig for a while now, right now Im high on
> 
> Mardy Collins- not sure if he'll declare, would be very solid at back up pg right off the bat, especially with Bobby Jackson's question mark status, big enough to see over the top of smaller defenders, a la Doug Christie
> 
> ...


If we get Julius Hodge I would be estatic hes reminds me of a Jamall Crawford, but hes a high first round option for most teams.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Ive been keeping a running tally of my draft hopes in my sig for a while now, right now Im high on
> 
> Mardy Collins- not sure if he'll declare, would be very solid at back up pg right off the bat, especially with Bobby Jackson's question mark status, big enough to see over the top of smaller defenders, a la Doug Christie
> 
> ...


I would love that to happen for us but I think he's going to go high in the first round. :sad:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think they go small in the draft. That said, there should be some solid players there: Garcia, Jack, Fernandez, Salim (what a long-range nightmare the Kings would be with him), etc.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

I say we trade up and go for LaMarcus Aldridge if he declares


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> I think they go small in the draft. That said, there should be some solid players there: Garcia, Jack, Fernandez, Salim (what a long-range nightmare the Kings would be with him), etc.


Salim with the Kings :idea:, they would be the leauges sharpshooting team. Realalisticly Salim is a top 10 draft pick.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Salim with the Kings :idea:, they would be the leauges sharpshooting team. Realalisticly Salim is a top 10 draft pick.


Realistically, Salim is a late 1st rounder at best.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Salim with the Kings :idea:, they would be the leauges sharpshooting team. Realalisticly Salim is a top 10 draft pick.



I highly doubt Salim is a top-ten pick. I would say that he's a first round lock, but no way is he a top ten pick. He is only 6'0, and he doesn't have the explosiveness of other undersized twos that have been drafted that high. That said, I would love it if the Kings drafted him, and I think there is a decent chance that he will be still on the board for them. Bibby, Peja, and Salim together on the floor would be scary. 


Here are some other players I have my eye on: Jawad Williams, Ryan Gomes, Channing Fye, Sean May, Ike Diogu, David Lee


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Salim is generally believed to be a mid 2nd round pick


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Salim Stoudamire:

NBADraft.net: 29th
DraftCity.com: 37th


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

www. nbadraft . tk


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I hope we get Salim. :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie watched the McDonald's Classic in South Bend, Ind., then came to Cleveland to attend Friday's game.
> 
> Said Petrie: "As usual, (the high school kids) practiced offense for two days, and then when the game started, didn't use any of it. But there are some really athletic kids who obviously have a long way to go."


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/12660814p-13514109c.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Who the mocks have us taking - April 5th:

NBADraft.net: Jarrett Jack
DraftCity.com: Angelo Gigli
HoopsHype.com: Ryan Gomes
CollegeHoopsNet.com: Charlie Villanueva


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Who the mocks have us taking - April 5th:
> 
> NBADraft.net: Jarrett Jack
> DraftCity.com: Angelo Gigli
> ...


I would love us to take Villanueva. I think he's a great player and will be fantastic in the NBA. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Who the mocks have us taking - May 2nd:

NBADraft.net: Hakim Warrick
DraftCity.com: Kennedy Winston
HoopsHype.com: Wayne Simien


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Simiem would be good, and I'd love to get Warrick, but I am not a Winston fan...Of course team needs arn't taken into account this early. I think we'll take a point guard or a big man.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Kennedy Winston = Kevin Martin


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Warrick would be good. :whoknows:

Maybe HKF can tell us who we should pick??


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*History of the 23rd pick:*

2005: ???
2004: Sergei Monia
2003: Travis Outlaw
2002: Tayshaun Prince 
2001: Brandon Armstrong
2000: DeShawn Stevenson 
1999: Devean George 
1998: Tyronn Lue 
1997: Bobby Jackson
1996: Efthimis Rentzias
1995: Travis Best 
1994: Wesley Person 
1993: Ervin Johnson
1992: Lee Mayberry
1991: Stanley Roberts 
1990: Anthony Bonner 
1989: Roy Marble 
1988: Jerome Lane 
1987: Greg Anderson
1986: Ken Barlow 
1985: A.C. Green


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Who the mocks have us taking - May 17th:

NBADraft.net: Ersan Ilyasova
DraftCity.com: Martell Webster
HoopsHype.com: Wayne Simien


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Salim with the Kings :idea:, they would be the leauges sharpshooting team. Realalisticly Salim is a top 10 draft pick.


i wish he was top ten, more like early second round.


----------

